# Just Installed V-Maxx BBK From Netherlands !



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Was informed by a friend in Holland that he had them installed in his Scirocco with excellent 
performance results and after viewing their YouTube videos I decided to purchase them. 
In addition to being TUV approved, as are Brembo, I realized they are the most affordable
BBK (330 X 28) that are fitted with 2-Piece 'floating' rotors. The pads supplied were Ferodo
DB811 FF and do offer excellent grip. Also added their recommended steel braided brake lines.
At their website (www.v-maxx.com) my car was added to their 'Show Your Ride' section which
can be accessed at:

http://www.v-maxx.com/uk/show-your-ride/volkswagen/beetle-2012/ron-ridgeman-from-the-usa/


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Additional photos placed at www.photobucket.com .

See - http://s1152.photobucket.com 

If Email and Password is asked for, You can enter - [email protected] and password ronnie.2


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

V-Maxx must be the best kept secret here in the U.S.. For a price lower than any other high quality
BBK with 4 Piston, 2 Piece Floating Rotors, and custom steel braided brake lines, they are excellent !
The Ferodo sport performance pads are quiet and have excellent grip when cold or heated up. I was
told it took V-Maxx 2 years to get TUV Approval in Europe (note: Brembo is also TUV Approved) but 
if you want a similar 330 X 28mm - 4 piston - 2 Piece Floating Rotors set-up from Brembo, you are
looking at much higher, two times as much, (than V-Maxx) cost.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Gee, 3 "reviews" and no replies... One would almost think you were a dealer trying to advertise for free and sell these...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cynical 1 said:


> Gee, 3 "reviews" and no replies... One would almost think you were a dealer trying to advertise for free and sell these...


Curses! I'm going to have to tell my friend in Holland that our dastardly plan has been found out.


----------



## Slaminsalmon (Aug 27, 2014)

I have the same setup on my gti and I love them! Install was a breeze and performance is top notch. Bought the setup brand new from a fellow vortexer for 800$ and it was money well spent.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Slaminsalmon said:


> I have the same setup on my gti and I love them! Install was a breeze and performance is top notch. Bought the setup brand new from a fellow vortexer for 800$ and it was money well spent.


That's a great price! Mine ran me $1,000 delivered....with the steel braid brake lines.


----------

